# Adam's Free Detail Clinic -15% off - Free Shipping over $95.00



## detailersdomain

Since some of you won't be able to make it this Saturday 5/14, we figured you can enjoy on the deal we are running for those in attendance.

*15% off by using Promo code - ADAMSBBQ*

Enjoy Free Shipping on orders over $95.00 (option will appear at checkout)

Starts Now
Ends 5/15/2011 - Eastern Std Time

Click here to start saving!

Note this is on all items!

Just in case you need the clinic info you can CLICK HERE


----------



## CTR De

is the free shipping to uk or usa only ???


----------



## detailersdomain

sorry just for the USA


----------



## CTR De

shame would love to try some adams stuff , went to place an order recently and it came to $89 but shipping was $90 lol


----------



## detailersdomain

I believe Phil at Shinearama will be carrying it.


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> I believe Phil at Shinearama will be carrying it.


Hi Phil, thats great news :thumb:

Whats your gut feel with regard to time frame ?

Still looking forward to turning up at your place one day with an empty suitcase


----------



## detailersdomain

you will have to call Phil up on that one but I know his shipment will go out by Wed of this coming week.


----------



## Mr Face

Most excellent news indeed  :thumb: 

That'l be mid June, oh deep joy : get ready wallet.


----------



## TheMattFinish

if you want to try adams products go to www.autojoy.co.uk say matt thomas sent u down


----------



## ronwash

mattthomas said:


> if you want to try adams products go to www.autojoy.co.uk say matt thomas sent u down


Thanx a lot for the link,very nice shop!!


----------

